# Amazon Prime Instant Video questions



## prstlk (Dec 29, 2009)

I have had my Fire since they were released but I hate to admit that I have really never used the Instant Video until last night.

I wanted to watch some episodes of Downton Abby.  When I went to download the free watch instantly episodes I would get an error message that said the download was not complete and to try again later.  I would get this multiple times and then I would get the show.  The download line would go over completely to the right and would look like it had fully downloaded, staying orange for a couple of seconds, and then the error message came on. 

I even tried turning off my Fire and then turning it back on again and would still get the message.

Eventually I would get my show and had no interruptions while watching it.

Going to the help in the settings doesn't answer any questions about this.  

Any ideas?  


Thank you in advance!


----------



## marzbe (Dec 16, 2011)

I've had no issues with the Prime Videos, I bought my Fire because of the free video.  However I always stream and never download.  My wi-fi is strong enough that the stream quality is no different from the downloaded quality.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

i too stream only without downloading.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Prime only let allows up to stream for free not download.

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## yswandy (Nov 7, 2011)

marzbe said:


> I've had no issues with the Prime Videos, I bought my Fire because of the free video. However I always stream and never download. My wi-fi is strong enough that the stream quality is no different from the downloaded quality.


Me too. no problem with my Fire


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Prime only let allows up to stream for free not download.


Correct. If you want to download a video, you have to buy it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

prstlk said:


> I have had my Fire since they were released but I hate to admit that I have really never used the Instant Video until last night.
> 
> I wanted to watch some episodes of Downton Abby. When I went to download the free watch instantly episodes I would get an error message that said the download was not complete and to try again later. I would get this multiple times and then I would get the show. The download line would go over completely to the right and would look like it had fully downloaded, staying orange for a couple of seconds, and then the error message came on.
> 
> ...


prstlk--

love your avatar--are all three of those MINIs yours? We have a 2002 MINI Cooper S and an an original 1968 Mini Cooper S....

Anyway, I'm a little confused, as as has been said, you don't "download" videos. Under Amazon Prime Video, for a video you should have a "Watch Now" button to press. And then the orange bar should appear that says "Loading." I'm guessing that the "loading" bar (which is actually the streaming bar) is what you're having problems with.

If you are having problems, it could be your wireless or, as Downton Abbey is a very popular program, it could be the volume of people trying to access the videos.

It sounds like it's working now, though?

Betsy


----------

